# Land Transfer Discussion:Rob Bishop's $50M budget request for land transfer.



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't want to start a crap storm that some of these threads have seemed to devolve into.

However, I do believe it is important to be made aware of what is being done for or against the land transfer issue which has serious potential to impact us as sportsmen.

One of our state representatives has decided to request $50M in the federal budget to help ease the burden of land transfer to the states.

More information here: http://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/322537-gop-chairman-seeks-50m-to-transfer-federal-land

I think the discussion of this issue is extremely pertinent to the purposes of hunting and fishing in Utah. I also think that it is important to voice our concerns to the representatives in question and do everything in our power to ensure that our public lands remain federally managed and accessible.

Stay classy San Diego.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Additionally, I sent the love note below to Rob Bishop today. I would encourage everyone who values public land to do similarly. 
_

Representative Bishop:

I am writing as a concerned sportsman who has always considered myself to be on the more conservative side of the political spectrum. I have written you previously to voice concern over the policies you have introduced/supported regarding federally managed public lands. Due to your recent budget request for $50M to help facilitate transfer of land to the states, I am doing so again.

By constantly beating the land-transfer drum and disingenuously portraying these lands as poorly managed or overly restrictive, you have alienated and will continue to alienate members of the outdoor recreation community, including hunters and fishermen, who appreciate federally managed public lands as one of the greatest treasures within our fine state.

We may agree on some other fiscal and social issues, however, as long as you are espousing the sale or transfer of federally managed public lands, you will not receive my vote. The same can be said for any other state or federal politician who purports to represent me.

Federal lands are not nearly as poorly managed as you seem to be portraying. I've spent a countless amount of time on National Forest and BLM lands that some may think are useless or ugly, but to myself and many other sportsmen like me are full of life and inspire a sense of appreciation for wild places.

I understand that there is frustration with the top-down approach taken from Washington D.C. as far as monument creation, road closures, etc. But overall, with a multiple use mandate, I believe the forest service and BLM do a remarkable job considering their resources. In fact, I would contend that a major contributor to lack of maintenance is the lack of adequate funding to allow these agencies to operate as they are intended. Perhaps the $50 million you requested would be better served funding some of the backlog of repairs and improvements to some of these federally managed public lands from which we benefit a great deal here in Utah.

I believe that there are a great many problems facing Utah as well as the whole of the United States. However, I do not believe that federal management of public land is one of those problems. Once again, the federally managed lands within the state of Utah are what make Utah unique and special. These lands drive tourism and allow for recreation for everyone.

All this is not to say that there isn't room for improvement. There certainly is. I would ask that instead of constantly pushing for transfer, that you make a concerted effort to work with these agencies to enable better federal/local cooperation. By seeking to undermine federal management authority as you and other state representatives have been wont to do, this has created more of a divide and has hindered the ability to cooperate and accomplish what is truly in the best interest of Utah's citizens, myself included.

Finally, I have had 31 years of extremely memorable experiences with my grandfather, father, and now my 4 year old son on federally managed public lands and will do everything in my power to assure that those lands remain federally managed and open to the public for generations to come. I would respectfully request that you consider my viewpoint which is shared to some degree by a large contingent of sportsmen, and keep public lands in public hands.

Sincerely,

Kevin Walker_


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you would like to call your representatives call 202-224-3121. The more we do and the more involved we are willing to be, the better our outcomes will be.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3, if I was a Facebook guy I'd certainly give you one of those "likes", but alas I can only say "very well written".

It's very important that we keep record of who is leading the battle to take the peoples land from them and place it in the hands of the wealthy(corporate and individuals). 
We only get to own it once, we only get to lose it once...once it is not public, it will NEVER be public again.

*PRIVATE PROPERTY* 
NO TRESPASSING


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you want to take the extra step after contacting your representatives here is an email to the budget committee: [email protected] and their phone number is 202-226-7270, just let them know you want to leave a comment for the budget committee.

If you would like to call Rob Bishops office as well on the issue his offices number is: 
801-625-0107

Thanks to everyone staying involved.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Or we can just admit that the religious right are going to keep these guys in office, and they will continue to do what they want. Vic


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Or we can just admit that the religious right are going to keep these guys in office, and they will continue to do what they want. Vic


You're totally right. They're not going to get voted out, so let's do nothing and stop complaining about it. That sounds easier anyways.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> You're totally right. They're not going to get voted out, so let's do nothing and stop complaining about it. That sounds easier anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I agree, we have to go with what we are dealt and make a difference that way until we are dealt an opportunity to vote them out. Let's make differences in the ways we can and worry less about what we can't change.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I called 801-625-0107 and spoke with a nice lady in Congressmen Bishop's office. I voiced my concern, and she duly noted it. Very simple! She also said I should google "50 million Rob Bishop to get the real story", So I did, while on the phone with her. It brought up many, many, articles all saying the same thing...Bishop tries to slip in 50 million to pay for costs incurred when transferring federal lands to state. Anyway, I thanked her for noting my concerns and felt good about doing my part as a concerned citizen.
R


----------

